# Been doing some pens



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Yesterday I did some art decco style slim pens. Just like the regular slim pen but the front tube is longer about 1/4" longer for the lower blank. Sorta sucked because I have all my blanks premade so I had to make some more. Got them from wood crafter didn't know about the longer blank until they came home in the book the measured the same as the other ones. So they sent me a inconvence not with the directions. Over all I'm going to start making these in my line of pens. Had no luck with cigar pens so they are out . Have to make a new work shop pencil lost mine it's there somewhere. Bought a extension bed for my rikon lathe didn't use it yet but there will come a day when I will.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Glenmore. Can you post some pics? I like to turn pens myself. That Rikon is a nice little lathe. 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah Glen.... what Corey said..... let's see them. I am a pen enthusist also.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ok Glenmore where's the pictures?? I have the Rikon lathe and like it a lot. Show us your pens.


Bernie


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Glen 

How are you doing ? ? I take it they did stop the bleeding with meds.

DON"T PUSH TO HARD buddy ( old friend ) , take it slow and easy   


Bj


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys are going to believe this my wife's camera the battery is dead. So I'll have to show them on a later date. But I'm doing so well I can't keep them pens here to long they are going like hot cakes. Sold all 12 of my clocks I made with fit ups too. So everything is going fine. Now I can get some more to do. I'm not making a nickle on anything just enough to keep my hobby going always need to be doing somethng. Over the winter I built my wife a doll house what should have taken three months I did in three days. Have a lot of hot glue scars to prove that one. Then I mounted it on a all oak table with a lazy susan once she get the batteries I'll be sure to post them up for yous.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Good for you Glen, having fun is the most important thing I think instead of making a buck! 

corey


----------



## new at routing (May 3, 2007)

Hi,I'm new here and came to learn about routers. I couldn't pass the pens though. I'm just getting back in the game after some health problems, stroke, and surgery on arm and hands. Anyway, it looks like you guys have a lot of fun here, so I think I'll stick around a while. I used to make pens in the past and I made the Cigar pen from Woodcraft. I thought it turned out very well. You might want to try it.
Good Luck, Jim


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums, new at routing.


----------



## new at routing (May 3, 2007)

Thank you, Dave.
I'm sure I'll learn a few things here.
Jim


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome Jim Yes I've tried with no luck on them cigar pens. Seems even when I use the right size blank I come up short with tip of the pen coming out just to far. So I stick with the slim pens. Found another slim pen I enjoy making the art decco type I found at wood crater.


----------



## new at routing (May 3, 2007)

Glenmore,
That sounds like the refil tube is not going in all the way. Some of them can be a little tight. I use a "pen press" from pen state to assemble all my pens. It works great. You could use it on your "slim" pens too.
Also, Woodcraft has a detailed instruction booklet for every pen type that they sell. They usually include it if buying tru mail. Otherwise in the store, just ask for it. I have made just about every pen they have and the instruction are very user friendly.
Jim


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Glenmore,

One other thought is that if you don't have a pen press or don't want to invest in one, you could use your drill press to do the same function.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Glen you can go to the Woodcraft site and download instructions for them. I do all the time. A pen press is a life saver.


----------

